# Vrolijk Kerstfeest Gelukkig Nieuwjaar



## DEIRDDRE

What do you answer when someone wishes you merry christsmas and happy new year in Dutch? (Vroolijk Kerfeest Gelukkig Nieuwjaar)
Thanks a lot in advance.
D.-


----------



## jippie

Almost... It's Vrolijk Kerstfeest en Gelukkig Nieuwjaar. If you're religious you can also say Zalig Kerstfeest.


----------



## Suehil

And you answer 'Eensgelijks!'


----------



## HKK

There's no traditional answer. You can say "insgelijks", but it's kind of old fashioned, like "hear hear!". I guess just repeating the sentence is the most common way.

-Vrolijk kerstfeest!
-Jij ook, vrolijk kerstfeest!


----------



## DEIRDDRE

Thank you very much...
I know how to say thank you but I'm unable to write it down...


----------



## Lentekriebels

I usually answer 'hetzelfde' or 'jij ook (and sometimes add to that 'een fijne kerst', I prefer fijne to vrolijke)'.


----------



## Baunilha

'(de) Beste wensen' is also an option (= los mejores deseos para 2008).


----------

